# Xorg-X11 con driver open "nv"

## fabiop

Durante una nuova installazione di Gentoo x86, avvenuta sino a quel punto correttamente e seguendo il manuale on-line (installazione tramite un'altra distro connessa in rete), il comando "emerge xorg-x11" sembra non scaricare tutti i drivers nella directory /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers ma solo quelli ati (ati_drv, atimisc_drv, r128_drv e radeon_drv).

Avendo impostato in make.conf e xorg.conf il driver "nv", il caricamento di X11 non va a buon fine (errore:  non riesce a trovare il driver "nv").

Il problema l'ho risolto copiando tutti i restanti drivers dalla ominima directory dell'altra distro (Ubuntu), ma resta il dubbio sull'affidabilità del processo di emerge.

Tra l'altro ho verificato che nella directory /usr/portage ci sarebbero tutti i link ai drivers, tra cui xf-video-nv.

Naturalmente ho impostato i flag legati al framebuffer nvidia nel kernel che ho compilato (kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4).

Qualche consiglio ?

Se necessario posto postare il contenuto dei file di configurazione e/o log, ma il sunto e' quello che ho detto.

Grazie mille, ciao

fabio

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

Posta l'output di 

```
emerge -vp xorg-server
```

----------

## lucapost

Farebbe comodo anche vedere un:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## 102376

e magari un 

```
make.conf
```

----------

## fabiop

Ecco qua' i post richiesti:

emerge -vp xorg-server

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nvidia -r128 -radeon* -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-16-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-16-generic i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 23 Aug 2007 06:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

make.conf

```

$ cat /media/hdb8/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="gnome gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 X"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

```

Non posso postare subito il log di xorg perche' come ho detto ho risolto il problema tramite la copia da Ubuntu, ma se serve posso ritornate all'origine.

Posto comunque anche xorg.conf perche' magari e' utile:

xorg.conf

```

$ cat /media/hdb8/etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:55:20 PST 2006

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

    Option         "AIGLX"      "true"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

    InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        # path to defoma fonts

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "stylus"

    Driver         "wacom"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option         "Type" "stylus"

    Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"                # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "eraser"

    Driver         "wacom"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option         "Type" "eraser"

    Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"                # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "cursor"

    Driver         "wacom"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option         "Type" "cursor"

    Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"                # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Driver         "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ciao a tutti,

fabio   :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## lavish

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> Ecco qua' i post richiesti:
> 
> emerge -vp xorg-server
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai aggiunto VIDEO_CARDS="nv" dopo aver emerso xorg, abbastanza inutile quindi  :Razz: 

Dai un emerge -1 xorg-server e tutto si sistemera'.

----------

## fabiop

Stasera provo e aggiorno tutti.

Per adesso, grazie mille

ciao

fabio

----------

## fabiop

Seguito il consiglio ed effettivamente sono stati scaricati i driver "nv".

Purtroppo il comando startx non funziona ancora perche' adesso e' comparso un problema con i driver "keyboard" e "mouse" che non vengono trovati perche' il comando "emerge" non ha scaricato tali driver nella directory "input".

Ho provato anche a cancellare il pacchetto xorg (emerge -C xorg-x11) e reinstallarlo ma non cambia nulla.

Per sicurezza ho tolto il riferimento ai driver "wacom" in xorg.conf ma anche questo non da' risultati.

Stasera riprovo tutto daccapo ma ho poche speranze se non ci sono suggerimenti.

Grazie mille, ciao

fabio

----------

## lavish

Io mi domando se tu abbia seguito le guide o no.

Fai riferimento a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml per favore.

Non ti scarica i driver per la tastiera e il mouse perche' sei tu che dici di non farlo: dovresti aggiungere INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" in make.conf.

Ma ripeto... e' tutto completamente documentato   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fabiop

Ho seguito la guida, come puoi facilmente accorgerti se leggi il make.conf che ho postato nel primo messaggio.

Se hai qualche dubbio, basta chiedere senza arroganza, per favore.

Grazie comunque dell'aiuto, ciao

fabio

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Secondo me ti mancano alcune opzioni nella sezione serverlayout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen          0       "Screen0"       0 0

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" [b]"CoreKeyboard"[/b] <-- questa

        InputDevice     "TouchPad"  "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "USBMouse"  [b]"CorePointer"[/b] <--questa

EndSection

```

O almeno e' l'unica differenza sostanziale che noto tra il tuo xorg.conf e il mio!

Ciao

----------

## fabiop

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

L'unico dubbio che ho e' che dopo il primo emerge di xorg.x11 il file xconf.conf non esiste neanche (a differenza del file xorg.conf.example) per cui dubito che non scarichi i driver perche manca una riga in tale file, quanto piuttosto che ci sia qualcosa nel make.conf o addirittura nel .config del kernel che non va.

Comunque stasera riprovo il tutto e ti faccio sapere.

Ciao,

Fabio

----------

## lavish

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> Ho seguito la guida, come puoi facilmente accorgerti se leggi il make.conf che ho postato nel primo messaggio.
> 
> Se hai qualche dubbio, basta chiedere senza arroganza, per favore.
> 
> Grazie comunque dell'aiuto, ciao
> ...

 

Non riesco sempre a ricordarmi i post di giorni precedenti e non posso ogni volta che faccio una reply rileggere tutto il thread.. capita che mi possa sfuggire qualcosa  :Smile: 

Riguardo all'arroganza non so dove tu l'abbia vista   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni modo sorry, ma non ricordavo piu', tutto qua.

Per il problema attuale, potresti postare i log di X? grazie

----------

## Scen

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> L'unico dubbio che ho e' che dopo il primo emerge di xorg.x11 il file xconf.conf non esiste neanche (a differenza del file xorg.conf.example) per cui dubito che non scarichi i driver perche manca una riga in tale file, quanto piuttosto che ci sia qualcosa nel make.conf o addirittura nel .config del kernel che non va.
> 
> 

 

Nella guida alla configurazione di X.org è spiegato come creare un file di configurazione funzionante. L'unico problema che potresti avere a livello kernel riguarda i driver di accelerazione grafica 3D (DRI), che comunque non precludono un funzionamento basilare del server X.

----------

## lavish

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> L'unico dubbio che ho e' che dopo il primo emerge di xorg.x11 il file xconf.conf non esiste neanche (a differenza del file xorg.conf.example)

 

Il file .example e', come suggerisce il nome, un file di esempio, non un file di configurazione usabile.

Non c'e' alcun file di default perche' in gentoo e' lasciato all'utente il compito di crearlo. Inoltre Xorg ha built in un file di configurazione che viene usato per far partire X quando non c'e' alcun  file di configurazione presente  :Smile: 

----------

## fabiop

Aggiornamento sulla situazione.

Nonostante abbia corretto un errore in make.conf (mancava la "S" finale nella variabile INPUT_DEVICES) il problema non si e' risolto (anzi: adesso non mi carica neanche il driver nv).

Ho il sospetto che tutto sia nato da un cambio di CHOST (da i486 a i686) da me effettuato senza seguire la procedura documentata sul sito (procedura che purtroppo ho scoperto solo oggi).

Per avere un ambiente pulito (anche in termini di versione gcc), stasera (o meglio stanotte), reinstallo Gentoo dall'inizio.

Se c'e' qualche particolare suggerimento, ovviamente e' benvoluto.

Sperem .....

Ciao,

fabio

----------

## Scen

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> Ho il sospetto che tutto sia nato da un cambio di CHOST (da i486 a i686) da me effettuato senza seguire la procedura documentata sul sito (procedura che purtroppo ho scoperto solo oggi).
> 
> 

 

Ma porca miseriaccia (tranquillo, non ce l'ho con te  :Smile:  ), ma com'è possibile che così tanta gente sbagli nel selezionare lo stage3 per installare Gentoo? Forse x86 attira di più di un i686?  :Confused:  O forse c'è qualche altro problema (tipo che viene utilizzato il LiveCD con installazione grafica e viene installato lo stage3 x86 generico)?

----------

## fabiop

Per quanto mi riguarda, non ho utilizzato l'installer grafico e quindi non so' dirti se funziona.

Ho solo fatto il ragionamento che, dovendo iniziare con una nuova distro, meglio iniziare con l'ambiente piu' semplice (x86, appunto).

Poi mi sono accorto della possibilità di ottimizzare e forse ho sbagliato qualche passo. Adesso, con l'esperienza del primo giro, vedro' di fare meglio anche se tutto il processo in effetti e' abbastanza poco "user-friendly".

Ciao

Fabio

----------

## Scen

Da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La maggior parte degli utenti PC dovrebbero utilizzare lo stage3 stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2. Tutti i PC moderni vengono considerati i686. Se si utilizzasse una macchina più vecchia è possibile consultare la lista dei processori compatibili i686 su Wikipedia. I processori vecchi come i Pentium, K5, K6, o Via C3 e simili richiedono il più generico stage3 x86. Processori più vecchi del 486 non sono supportati.
> 
> 

 

Ah ok, allora è specificato chiaramente  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cari nuovi utenti Gentoo, ora non avete più scuse [risata demoniaca]!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

eheheh Scen  :Smile: 

Comunque sia, ricominciare da capo a questo punto e' la situazione piu' indolore.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ah ok, allora è specificato chiaramente 
> 
> Cari nuovi utenti Gentoo, ora non avete più scuse [risata demoniaca]!    

 

Si ma nell'elenco compare sempre prima x86 e dopo i686.  :Cool:   Ricordando il solito corollario alla legge di murphy  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   sarebbe più utile spostare da x86/stages/current lo stage x86.

----------

## Scen

```

Index of /releases/x86/current/stages/

                  Name                    Last Modified      Size            Type

   Parent Directory/                                        -      Directory

   hardened/                           2007-May-03 11:30:53 -      Directory

   stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2           2007-Apr-20 01:56:27 27.3M  application/octet-stream

   stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS  2007-May-03 11:27:51 907.7K application/octet-stream

   stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS   2007-May-03 01:32:44 0.1K   application/octet-stream

   stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc       2007-May-03 01:32:45 0.1K   text/plain

   stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2          2007-Apr-20 02:47:19 48.2M  application/octet-stream

   stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS 2007-May-03 11:27:41 1.5M   application/octet-stream

   stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS  2007-May-03 01:32:48 0.1K   application/octet-stream

   stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc      2007-May-03 01:32:49 0.1K   text/plain

   stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2           2007-Apr-20 02:05:04 48.5M  application/octet-stream

   stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS  2007-May-03 11:26:08 1.5M   application/octet-stream

   stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS   2007-May-03 01:32:53 0.1K   application/octet-stream

   stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc       2007-May-03 01:32:54 0.1K   text/plain

   stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2          2007-Apr-20 03:02:57 102.9M application/octet-stream

   stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS 2007-May-03 11:27:22 3.4M   application/octet-stream

   stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS  2007-May-03 01:33:02 0.1K   application/octet-stream

   stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc      2007-May-03 01:33:03 0.1K   text/plain

   stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2           2007-Apr-20 02:21:41 102.9M application/octet-stream

   stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS  2007-May-03 11:26:45 3.4M   application/octet-stream

   stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS   2007-May-03 01:33:11 0.1K   application/octet-stream

   stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc       2007-May-03 01:33:13 0.1K   text/plain

   lighttpd/1.5.0

http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/current/

```

Ultimo OT e poi la smetto  :Razz: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Si ma nell'elenco compare sempre prima x86 e dopo i686. 

 

Ok, se parliamo di stage 1-2 ti dò ragione, ma per quanto riguarda lo stage3 no  :Wink: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordando il solito corollario alla legge di murphy     sarebbe più utile spostare da x86/stages/current lo stage x86.
> 
> 

 

E qui ti darei ragione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fabiop

Riapartendo da zero il problema del caricamento del driver "nv" e' risolto, quindi credo tutto sia dipeso da un mio errore nello smanettare make.conf.

Purtroppo non sono ancora riuscito a far partire X perche' startx non va a buon fine, con il seguente errore:

Output di startx:

```

/ # startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/fabio/.serverauth.6443

xauth:  creating new authority file /tmp/.gdmOD74XT

xauth:  creating new authority file /tmp/.gdmOD74XT

xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/fabio/.serverauth.6443

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux UBUNTU-MILANO 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 29 August 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 30 13:45:03 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Il file xorg.conf, simile a quello installato su Ubuntu, e':

```

 X11 # cat xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:55:20 PST 2006

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout" 

    Option         "AIGLX"      "true"

    Screen         "Default Screen"

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

#    Option        "IsolateDevice" "PCI:0:0a:0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Generic VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    BusID          "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Driver         "nv"

    BusID          "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Exteensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ho provato ad inersire diversi BusID dedotti dall'output di lspci, ma il risultato e' sempre lo stesso:

```

X11 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ac (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03aa (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a9 (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ab (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a8 (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b5 (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ad (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ae (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03af (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b6 (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ba (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b7 (rev a1)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b8 (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b9 (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bb (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)

05:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

05:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

```

Aggiungo anche il log di startx:

```

X11 # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux UBUNTU-MILANO 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 29 August 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 30 13:45:03 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c42e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03a3 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,03ac card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,03aa card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,03a9 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,03ab card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,03a8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,03b5 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,03b4 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03ad card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03ae card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03af card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:3: chip 10de,03b0 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:4: chip 10de,03b1 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:5: chip 10de,03b2 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:6: chip 10de,03b3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03b6 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03bc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,03ba card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,03b7 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03b8 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03b9 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03bb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1043,81bc rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 1043,81bc rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1043,81bc rev a3 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 1043,81bc rev a3 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1043,81bc rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1043,81bc rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1043,81bc rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 1043,8249 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 1043,8221 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0421 card 1043,8245 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:07:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1300 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:08:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,81fe rev c0 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0421) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf8000000/25, I/O @ 0xef00/7, BIOS @ 0xfbfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdbfe000 - 0xfdbfe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdbfe000 - 0xfdbfe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfdbfe000 - 0xfdbfe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,

        Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

        GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,

        GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,

        GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

        GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,

        GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,

        GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

        Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,

        GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,

        GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,

        Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,

        Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,

        GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Se proprio non ne vengo a capo, passo ai driver proprietari nVidia, ma mi sembra strano che su Ubuntu funzioni e su Gentoo con lo stesso xorg.conf no (se necessario posso postare anche il log di startx di Ubuntu).

Ho provato anche ad aggiungere qualche modulo targato "nVidia" nel kernel, ma inutilmente.

Grazie di tutto, ciao

fabio

----------

## fabiop

Con i driver proprietari nVidia tutto funziona, con lo stesso xorg.conf (salvo il nome del driver, of course).

Il problema del caricamento di X forse dipende dalla combinazione del driver open "nv"  con la  scheda (Nvidia 8500 GT), che pure dovrebbe essere supportata.

Grazie mille a tutti per le indicazioni ricevute, alla prossima.

ciao

fabio

----------

## Scen

 *fabiop wrote:*   

> Il problema del caricamento di X forse dipende dalla combinazione del driver open "nv"  con la  scheda (Nvidia 8500 GT), che pure dovrebbe essere supportata.

 

Non è detto, se utilizzi l'attuale versione stabile (in quanto la tua scheda è abbastanza recente). Prova a smascherare una delle versione (>=2.*) attualmente instabili, e aggiorna il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv)

----------

## fabiop

Puo' darsi che dipenda dalla versione del driver "nv", perche' quella di Ubuntu che funziona ha dimensioni quasi doppie di quella di Gentoo i686 (anche se bisogna tenere presente il cambio di compilatore).

Comunqne alla prima occasione provo e riporto il risultato (devo deinstallare la versione proprietaria ecc.), ciao

fabio

----------

